# RTX 3060ti oder 3070 - was lohnt sich mehr?



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2021)

Zur Zeit sind reichlich Komplett-PCs dank Black Friday reduziert, und darunter finden sich viele mit oben genannten Grakas.

Bin etwas unentschlossen welche mehr Sinn im Verhältnis hinsichtlich Preisunterschiede und Leistungsabstand macht. Donnerstag kommt noch ein Medion-PC mit ner 3070 OC raus, mache mir aber wenig Hoffnung da einen abgreifen zu können. Man kennt es ja von vorherigen PCs die in Sekundenschnelle weg waren.

Also: 3060ti oder 3070, zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten?

Zur Info: Bin und werde auch weiterhin bei FHD bleiben. Hohe Frames sind mir wichtiger als UHD oder 4k.


----------



## Batze (23. November 2021)

Wenn es bei FHD bleibt so reicht eine 3060ti voll aus.
Die 3070 ist je nach Spiel und Anwendung 5-10% schneller.
Je Höher es in die Auflösung geht, also Richtung 4k umso Höher sind/werden die Unterschiede. Das ganze auch bei VR oder einigen Spezial Anwendungen.
Mit der 3060ti solltest du aber jedes heute verfügbare Spiel (so denn das Spiel schon fertig/ausgereift ist) in Max. Einstellungen locker über 80fps Prügeln können, meist sogar weit darüber, falls deine CPU die Graka auch gut befeuern kann. Ist eben von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden.
Wichtig hierbei ist natürlich das du auch einen guten Monitor hast, am besten einen mit 144HZ. Alles andere wäre für solche Grafikkarten eher Kontraproduktiv, wenn der Monitor das ganze per Sync runterregelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn es bei FHD bleibt so reicht eine 3060ti voll aus.
> Die 3070 ist je nach Spiel und Anwendung 5-10% schneller.
> Je Höher es in die Auflösung geht, also Richtung 4k umso Höher sind/werden die Unterschiede. Das ganze auch bei VR oder einigen Spezial Anwendungen.
> Mit der 3060ti solltest du aber jedes heute verfügbare Spiel (so denn das Spiel schon fertig/ausgereift ist) in Max. Einstellungen locker über 80fps Prügeln können, meist sogar weit darüber, falls deine CPU die Graka auch gut befeuern kann. Ist eben von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden.
> Wichtig hierbei ist natürlich das du auch einen guten Monitor hast, am besten einen mit 144HZ. Alles andere wäre für solche Grafikkarten eher Kontraproduktiv, wenn der Monitor das ganze per Sync runterregelt.


Am Monitor wirds nicht scheitern (240 Hz), aber die CPU (7700k) müsste ich wenn natürlich auch wechseln. Mindestens einen 10400 hab ich im Visier.

Aber okay, dann hab ich ne grobe Orientierung. Ist jetzt noch nicht beschlossene Sache dass ich jetzt zugreifen werde. Ist nur ne Überlegung plus Rechnerei.


----------



## Batze (23. November 2021)

Alles klar. Dann viel Spass bei der Schnäppchen Jagt, wobei das bei Grafikkarten ja auch das falsche Wort ist, denn Schnäppchen ist da gar nix.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. November 2021)

Macht es derzeit überhaupt sinn irgendwas in der Richtung zu kaufen? Diese Komplett PCs werden ja auch nicht günstig sein solange es die Probleme bei den Grafikkarten gibt.
Ich hatte die Tage auch mal nach neuer Hardware geschaut weil ich mir einen neuen PC bauen will aber es scheitert halt immer an der Grafikkarte. Da macht ein kauf für mich derzeit keinen Sinn solange sich die Preise da nicht normalisieren. Selbst wenn man nach gebrauchten Karten im Bereich einer 2060 schaut sind die Preise ja alles andere als normal.


----------



## Batze (23. November 2021)

Wirklich Sinn macht es nicht. Solange man mit vorhandener Karte noch einigermaßen spielen kann würde ich nichts kaufen in diese Richtung.
Ich warte ja selbst bis es sich normalisiert damit ich meine RX 580 mal aufrüsten kann. Aber 500€+ für eine Graka die dann gerade mal 15-20% mehr bringt ist mir zu heftig. Und auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt sieht es ja teils noch schlimmer aus was die da für ehemalige Top/Gute Grakas haben wollen. 1080ti oder Vega 64 ist kaum unter 450-550€ zu bekommen.
Okey, ich könnte ein wenig rechnen und dann meine RX 580 verkaufen. Aber das ist dann auch so eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Die muss ich ja erstmal auch loswerden.
Und sowas wie Komplett PC kommt für mich gar nicht in Frage, denn sobald ich das Teil aufschraube was bei mir dann zwingend nötig wäre verfällt auch jede Garantie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2021)

Sagen wir es mal so:
Würde (!) ich Geld in einen Komplett-PC mit ner 3060ti stecken würde es mich nicht arg schmerzen, meine alte 1080 OC bekäme ich für einen guten - ja, überhöht, ich weiss - Kurs weg, und wenn ich das gegenrechne käme ich noch ganz gut weg. 

Doch wie gesagt, noch hadere ich selbst ein wenig.


----------

